# question about hvac issue



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

That's how it's programmed. Stupid but who are we to argue with the creator. 

autostop doesn't work till engine gets close to operating temp. Or when it's below 40 or above 110. 

There's a module one can buy for $140. It plugs in to the hood switch located at the latch. Permanently disables autostop. If one desires. I"ve had mine over 2 weeks now.


----------



## gregs18cruze (Nov 12, 2018)

well I don't have a problem with the auto-stop, but it seems stupid to have to always turn off the a/c when I turn on the blower especially in cold weather.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Turn the fan speed to the lowest setting, but not off and it will remember where you had it before you shut the car off.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

You don't have to turn off the AC, the car is operating as designed and doing what it thinks is best to get results it thinks you want. You can turn it off if you choose, but it's the way the car was meant to operate. I do pull my AC fuse in the winter as a fuel saving measure.


Also, the autostop not working at 40F or lower is more like a "guideline" than hard and fast science. That's why some tunes don't disable it and why this happens....
(Didn't mean to imply I'm tuned...Bone stock 18)


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm not sure it's a guide line over how it was designed. And is explained in the owners manual.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

My point is regardless of what the service and owners manuals say, it's not actually how its programmed, the ambient temp sensor being below 40 DOES NOT disable autostop. 

There's two photos showing my car today, both times below freezing, defrost blend on, wipers, lights and in one instance even heated seat on. And the car goes into autostop. I see it all the time on my car and customers. It's more a notice to owners and service personnel, that low and high temps "may" disable autostop, there's a lot that goes into the actual function.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Well, Mine only workED when it was above 41.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine disables any time it is below 41*. We have been hovering right around that cutoff area today. Maybe they changed the tune in the later years, but that's how the 16/17 seem to work.


----------

